# The Bruce Peninsula - Again Lol



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Last time for the year up the Bruce. Was so windy and the waves huge. Will post a shot showing it in its usual calmness

My new GF. Living here now. She really enjoyed it, so did I. Some first times at The Bruce. Saw one friend, just closing his restaurant down for the season. Met some great people up there.

So some downsized images for you.........


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

and for reference sake. here is what that water usually is like, below. so was pretty cool to see it with waves!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Nothing says romance like worn out truck tires. 

Later,

William


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Nothing says romance like worn out truck tires.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Or a worn out trucker!

Great pics James. It's a wonderful part of the world. :notworthy: Thanks for sharing it. :thumbsup: Enjoy.

Mike


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks. that tower was really wavering in the wind, it is actually very high, when you look down at the mature trees. when wqe were out where the big waves were, you could have worn ear muffs it was well below freezing with the wind chill


----------

